

Mark Cuban: The Student Loan Bubble Is Going To Burst - ytNumbers
http://www.businessinsider.com/mark-cuban-student-loan-bubble-2014-6

======
polemic
I was trawling through r/personalfinance and it doesn't take long before the
above starts to ring true.

